# Redfish Regatta?



## jim t

Anybody interested in it coming back? It was skipped last year.

Basically a chance to try to get people together for a Saturday in February. Maybe catch some fish, trash talk before hand, (It can get out of hand, but don't let that scare you away) then complain about about it afterwards at Ft Mcree.

It's possible ONE fish wins, usually recently a young team will go nearly everywhere to win.

That's all good. I think this year the LONGEST fish will win. I know, tough to see on camera, but it will keep EVERYBODY into it until the last minute. I will give out a two letter code each time a fish is called in, which must be shown on a piece of paper in the picture.

ANY time a fish is called in, the location it is taken must ALSO be given, then the fleet can and will come alongside. You must stick around till another boat shows up or your fish will not count.

Any other ideas to keep every boat in it till the end?

For me, either February 9 or February 22 works...

I can do T-shirts, but mostly I lose money there.

So... this year, the longest Redfish wins. I'll need a good picture of the beast on a tape measure... put the tail a few inches past zero alongside the tape and show the head and tape measure in the same picture.

$20.00 per boat as usual....

Actually, the "smellbow boom" gets FREE admission, just because he is so entertaining, he can't catch a Redfish anyway, and he'll need the money for the tow back to the ramp.

TRULY, this is a FUN tourney, meant to put people on fish, then make fun of "bonita dan"...

Fire away,

Jim


----------



## whome

jim t said:


> Actually, the "smellbow boom" gets FREE admission, just because he is so entertaining, he can't catch a Redfish anyway, and he'll need the money for the tow back to the ramp.
> 
> 
> Jim


I want to see it come back just so I can see his trash talking....


----------



## bonita dan

I don't need your stinking charity Jim! As a matter of fact I look forward to handing you my entry fee of $20 bucks worth of pennies in a paper bag! :thumbup: The 9th is Mardi Gras weekend and the 22nd is a Friday,you senile azz must of meant the 23rd which is a Saturday.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks

bonita dan said:


> I don't need your stinking charity Jim! As a matter of fact I look forward to handing you my entry fee of $20 bucks worth of pennies in a paper bag! :thumbup: The 9th is Mardi Gras weekend and the 22nd is a Friday,you senile azz must of meant the 23rd which is a Saturday.



And it begins...:thumbsup:


----------



## jim t

Danielle, Danielle, Danielle,

Perhaps we should have a new rule, until you have CAUGHT a Redfish, you need to keep your trap SHUT...

I'll take your money... I 'm pretty sure you will NEVER see it again.

Jim

PS... Good to see you've learned about "Calendars". What's next,... "readin' ", "rightin' ", or " 'rithemtic"...


----------



## 192

I am in---Jim, let me know what help you need putting it together.

Dan, you can take pictures with the fish I catch....I won't tell anyone.

Mike


----------



## jim t

grouper22 said:


> I am in---Jim, let me know what help you need putting it together.
> 
> Dan, you can take pictures with the fish I catch....I won't tell anyone.
> 
> Mike


Says the man who won the very first "trash can slam"

Jim


----------



## 192

What did you name the Canyon Bay? Never been towed--yet?


----------



## nextstep

dang dan your slacking man. i remember when you were two steps ahead in the past. had it all planned out a month ahead. better tighten up they are comin at ya with both barrels.


----------



## jim t

Dan,

I have figured out half your problem... You cannot even act well. Look "not to" closely.






Jim


----------



## fisheye48

jim t said:


> Danielle, Danielle, Danielle,
> 
> *Perhaps we should have a new rule, until you have CAUGHT a Redfish, you need to keep your trap SHUT...*
> 
> I'll take your money... I 'm pretty sure you will NEVER see it again.
> 
> Jim
> 
> PS... Good to see you've learned about "Calendars". What's next,... "readin' ", "rightin' ", or " 'rithemtic"...
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IAqwALEDTss


Arent you and squirrel fish danny still fighting for most time spent in the regatta without a catch?? come to think of it...hasnt he caught some of the mighty lizard fish and squirrel fish...which puts him a few steps above you right? :thumbsup:


----------



## bonita dan

Oh looks whos back,Private Pile and his donut filled whore mouth. So whats the date there Jimbo? I need time to rehearse the victory speech with my super special newest team member,code name "Honey". She has been rigorously trained in the likes of my regatta greatness and fixin to throw a good ole fashioned whoopin on yo azzes! Can I get a Hell Yea brothers and sisters! :thumbup:


----------



## jim t

Dan,

Does she hold the funnel, or does she drop the Squirrelfish?

FEBRUARY 23rd...

Jim


----------



## bonita dan

Oh No you didn't!


----------



## 192

Starting to get a little sporty!


----------



## jim t

Dan,

I look forward to meet your better 100%.

Jim


----------



## jim t

fisheye48 said:


> Arent you and squirrel fish danny still fighting for most time spent in the regatta without a catch?? come to think of it...hasnt he caught some of the mighty lizard fish and squirrel fish...which puts him a few steps above you right? :thumbsup:


Last time i saw your butt on a boat it was 30 degrees nose high trying to bail out the water from the wreck you called "my boat" at the close of a "regatta" a few years ago.

And just for information, I have WON this tourney once with a buddy, been a crew on a boat that won too!

Jim


----------



## fisheye48

jim t said:


> Last time i saw your butt on a boat it was 30 degrees nose high trying to bail out the water from the wreck you called "my boat" at the close of a "regatta" a few years ago.
> 
> And just for information, I have WON this tourney once with a buddy, been a crew on a boat that won too!
> 
> Jim


the question is.....how many have YOU caught???:whistling:


----------



## Deeplines

Bonita, nice to see you posting again.

I should be home for the fun!!!


----------



## CCC

Ahhhhhhh Dan and Fisheye.........put me down for 20.00 I wouldnt miss this for the world !!!!!!!!!


----------



## fisheye48

I bet i catch as many as fire extinguisher danny and old jim bob combined from 8K miles away!


----------



## fishnfool

yes, Jim I DO believe you won this tourney a few years back.......... been there and STILL have the T-shirt!!! Smack talk.........awwwwwww yeah!! Working the weekend of the 23rd.......dammit


----------



## Flguy32514

Have we set a for sure date yet? I can't catch a red to save my life, but I'll give her a shot, lol, someoneone let me know if theres a set date so I can try to trade a day to get the day off.


----------



## jim t

Saturday, February 23.

It'll start at 8:00 am, till 3:00pm, then a meet up at at Ft. McCrae.

Jim


----------



## Halfmoon

I would hate to enter this tourney. I hate to hear or see grown men cry.


----------



## jim t

Halfmoon said:


> I would hate to enter this tourney. I hate to hear or see grown men cry.


I am told you couldn't catch a Red if Mike reeled in a slot red (yeah, I know a stretch all buy itself) tied your line through it's jaw, dropped it in the ice box for 30 minutes, then dropped it over the side and yelled "Dude..., you're ON"

Heck, he says you still hold a spinner reel side up....

Just sayin'

Jim


----------



## jim t

fishnfool said:


> yes, Jim I DO believe you won this tourney a few years back.......... been there and STILL have the T-shirt!!! Smack talk.........awwwwwww yeah!! Working the weekend of the 23rd.......dammit


DAMNIT... now I'll have to invite "you know who"...

Jim


----------



## 192

jim t said:


> I
> 
> Heck, he says you still hold a spinner reel side up....
> 
> Just sayin'
> 
> Jim


He does! Works great with his Walmart 3 drop steel leader rigs!


----------



## fishnfool

jim t said:


> DAMNIT... now I'll have to invite "you know who"...
> 
> Jim


 
nooooo, Banana Dave? lol


----------



## capt wade

You boys can count myself and Bill Lipscomb in for the show.

See yall on the 23rd.


----------



## Halfmoon

LMAO! Jim and Mike. I will be doing the same at the end of the tourney too. With my five fish I catch.


----------



## 192

You won't be catching anything from jail once FWC finds the manatee steaks and spotted owl eggs I planted in your freezer....


----------



## bonita dan

I'm feelin pretty good about my most certain victory here in the next few weeks using superior skills,vast knowledge and of course Pure T Genous! :thumbup: Looks like as always the competition basically sucks in this circus sideshow tournament with the likes of Groper 22(do you even own a fishing pole)and his sidekick Halfazzed who will probably be watering his Pot and forget what day it is. What happened to the rest of the previous years so called competitors like that cheatin azz Hogue boy,swim team granite and some others that really don't matter? One member recently seen fit to do a drive by hatin and toss some anti-bonita propaganda in my front yard,guess they couldn't man up and face a legend.(Coward!) My elite team is outside right now running wind sprints around the Mighty Elbow Room carrying downrigger weights and tying bimini twists in between laps to prepare for the big(yea right)event. Jim,she looks forward for you to meet her too and used some Nevada native American slang about knee to groin,don't know what that means but I'm sure you will find out. :thumbsup:


----------



## jim t

bonita dan said:


> I'm feelin pretty good about my most certain victory here in the next few weeks using superior skills,vast knowledge and of course Pure T Genous! :thumbup: Looks like as always the competition basically sucks in this circus sideshow tournament with the likes of Groper 22(do you even own a fishing pole)and his sidekick Halfazzed who will probably be watering his Pot and forget what day it is. What happened to the rest of the previous years so called competitors like that cheatin azz Hogue boy,swim team granite and some others that really don't matter? One member recently seen fit to do a drive by hatin and toss some anti-bonita propaganda in my front yard,guess they couldn't man up and face a legend.(Coward!) My elite team is outside right now running wind sprints around the Mighty Elbow Room carrying downrigger weights and tying bimini twists in between laps to prepare for the big(yea right)event. Jim,she looks forward for you to meet her too and used some Nevada native American slang about knee to groin,don't know what that means but I'm sure you will find out. :thumbsup:


Let me guess, he threw a backbone and head of a fish bigger than eight inches or so... 

Too big for the funnel?

Elite? Is that the same as "on parole" in "bonita" speak?

I love you Dan... "in a way that means I love FREE money"

Jim


----------



## bonita dan

Nah,just some pos flag that looked like it marked a gas line,kind of like the ones by your place and we prefer to use the term pardoned. :yes: Are ya gonna loose it in the new Snot Away or bust out that vintage heapwagon and at least allow us to reef that hunk of sh*t in the end?


----------



## nextstep

if the flag fits fly it


----------



## Telum Pisces

I'll have to see if I can make it out to see folks that I havn't seen in a while.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

Are kayaks allowed? I am interested in joining.


----------



## jim t

Kayaks are welcome, though Dan is not a fan. So if you see an old fart with a huge grin on his face driving an old crappy "boat" at you, WOT, blue smoke poring from the motor at all of 6 knots I'd paddle out of the way... go to his right... the Smelbow Boom can't go right, and Dan, simply, ain't right.

Jim


----------



## 192

Jim, I doubt he could get it started much less create blue smoke. I did some recon and it appears Dan has fabricated twin bow mount trolling motors along with a rack for his "magic silver box". 6kts is a pipe dream this year!


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

I hope he is careful around my Mariners wake. We dont want him ending up like this...


----------



## Flguy32514

Wirelessly posted

do we have a backup date? last I looked they're calling for 60% chance of rain


----------



## jim t

The backup date will be the next day Sunday February 23rd.

It'll be a conservative decision. We're not deer hunters that like cold rainy days. We are fishermen in open boats that want to drink beer and maybe catch fish.

Well Dan wants to drink beer at least, but then I'm pretty sure he do that rain or shine.

Jim


----------



## CCC

Can we pay at McRae afterwards like we have done in the past Jim, and are there going to be shirts ??????


----------



## jim t

No shirts... pay me anytime.

Jim


----------



## Flguy32514

sounds good, when will the decision be made? I had to trade to work sunday to be off saturday, so if we do switch days i gotta know by friday at the absolute latest


----------



## jim t

Decide by noon Friday. Remind me though.

I'll probably take a poll then decide.


Jim


----------



## Flguy32514

Sounds good, Just remind me to remind you and we'll be good ha, I just checked the chance of rain got dropped to 40% so maybe we'll luck out and it will clear out all together


----------



## bonita dan

I don't care if you yak people participate as long as ya don't capsize and go to drownin,ruinin my day! Still a little to far out to make a weather prediction but a fishing legend such as myself will go rain or shine as long as its kinda warm outside. Got gear and boat squared away over the weekend and if by some miracle I break tradition and actually hook a redfish,we aren't takin any chances,gonna fill the deck with nothin but 50wides. And Jim,I don't know how many 23rds your crosseyed azz is seein on your calender but Sunday is the 24th......Dumbazz!


----------



## BananaTom

*It sure is nice to see this event again. unfortunatly, my fishing days are over for a bunch of months due to nerve reconstruction surgery in my arms. not that I ever fished it before, but always wanted to. It just never worked out, as this time.

But, again, sure is nice to see ya'll do this Jim.*


----------



## BananaTom

jim t said:


> It'll be a conservative decision.
> 
> Jim


*
Wow! This coming from you!!*


----------



## bonita dan

BananaTom said:


> *It sure is nice to see this event again. unfortunatly, my fishing days are over for a bunch of months due to nerve reconstruction surgery in my arms. not that I ever fished it before, but always wanted to. It just never worked out, as this time.
> 
> But, again, sure is nice to see ya'll do this Jim.*


Apparently you still have some use of your arms to type Tom,so why not just cut a check and say you did it to add to the winners bounty. Please make it out to cash so as I don't have to declare it on my taxes. :thumbup: And Jimbo one more question,does that Grungy Bay have vhf so we can contact you for a letter code? Team Sworn Enemy picked up a repeat angler from Regattas past last night,yep Reel Crazy is back on board the Mighty Elbow Room!


----------



## nextstep

bonita dan said:


> Apparently you still have some use of your arms to type Tom,so why not just cut a check and say you did it to add to the winners bounty. Please make it out to cash so as I don't have to declare it on my taxes. :thumbup: And Jimbo one more question,does that Grungy Bay have vhf so we can contact you for a letter code? Team Sworn Enemy picked up a repeat angler from Regattas past last night,yep Reel Crazy is back on board the Mighty Elbow Room!


 
they will be trolling for reds

full spread

downriggers

ballywhoo

blue and white islander

and a jet on the shotgun


----------



## jim t

Dan,

What do you have on poor Rich? Does he owe you money? Did you witness him committing a felony? Why would Rich agree to ruin his fishing mojo by stepping foot aboard that tub the "Deathrow Fume" again?

Jim


----------



## 192

I think there may be some spy and sabotage activities going on.....all my shrimp died in Jim's live well yesterday...found a chlorine tab in the well and a banana lodged in the pick up. Wtf?


----------



## CCC

Ok Jim, some of these folks might not know the rules and to be honest I have forgotten, so a refresher might be in order, also, what if you don;t have a VHF ??????


----------



## missplaced_idahoan

CCC said:


> Ok Jim, some of these folks might not know the rules and to be honest I have forgotten, so a refresher might be in order, also, what if you don;t have a VHF ??????


 i was wondering about the VHF also?


----------



## jim t

I'll post up the rules tomorrow.

Rule number 1. "Bonita Glam" will NOT catch a Redfish.

I WILL have a handheld VHF, but I'd prefer to use my cell phone, simply because of the range of my VHF.


----------



## BananaTom

bonita dan said:


> Apparently you still have some use of your arms to type Tom,so why not just cut a check and say you did it to add to the winners bounty. Please make it out to cash so as I don't have to declare it on my taxes.


*Dan, I got my right arm working, left down for 6 months, but I would love to render an entry fee in order to increase the pot.*

*This might even inspire you to try and win.*

*And I will pay in cash, so the winner can head right to Tippy's, and pay their tab. *


----------



## Fletch Lives

Are we talking longest slot red???


----------



## reel_crazy

rules?,, we dont need no stinking rules!!!.. all you redfish u rejects just sit back as the elbow room team runs circles round ya.. pullin our stretch of the imagination lures, shuckin sters and swillin beer.. 

rich


----------



## 192

That's right...I will bring the pirate flag!


----------



## bonita dan

Jim,I hold nothin over anyones head. Rich obviously can see true talent when it comes to boat handlin skills and angling knowledge. We thank you for yer input,Not! We would also like to welcome the newest member to the winning team,Mr.Grouper 22. I don't normally allow someone elses Sack Waste on board but the boy begged! :001_huh: I'm feelin pretty good about our most certain victory this year considering what the rest of the field looks like with characters like CCC who really can't catch crap and some Displaced Mashed Potato guy. I hope the weather forecast changes to the good cause I don't want you Cupcakes gettin a little wet during my victory speech on the island.


----------



## jim t

Dan, Dan, Dan,

FIRST thing you should know... groper2.2 couldn't recognize a Redfish if it jumped in the boat with a flashing neon sign.

He INVENTED the 'Trash Can Slam" one day on my boat. I've seen his 5 year old DAUGHTER catch more fish than him. I've seen his beautiful WIFE catch more fish. The only guy he has every out fished is SPORK!!!! And I've NEVER seen Dave Sporkia catch ANYTHING!!!

Well, a squirrelfish or two, but you don't want me to go there.

I have OCEANMAN and WOODLEY. You have a couple feeble old men and a babbling fool.

GOOD LUCK!!!

Jim


----------



## missplaced_idahoan

bonita dan said:


> some Displaced Mashed Potato guy.


 hahaha. first good laugh i had all day. unfortunately my buddy with the boat has prior commitments so im boatless and partnerless. but it sounds like you guys will have a helluva time, too bad its gonna rain all day and all youll be catching is a buzz and a cold.... ill drink beer in the comfort of my home and hopefully read some good reports from you. tight lines!


----------



## bonita dan

Dudley knows just as much about Redfishin as I do so good luck with that and Matt is wayyyyy out of practice from catchin anything besides a social disease(omg did I just say that)! What a team you have assembled. I guess John jumpin ship was just the first sign of your downfall huh. Your were probably better off gettin someone out the county to better yer odds.


----------



## bonita dan

missplaced_idahoan said:


> hahaha. first good laugh i had all day. unfortunately my buddy with the boat has prior commitments so im boatless and partnerless. but it sounds like you guys will have a helluva time, too bad its gonna rain all day and all youll be catching is a buzz and a cold.... ill drink beer in the comfort of my home and hopefully read some good reports from you. tight lines!


This is a serious event Mr.Potato Head that yer better off stayin on the couch fer. Wouldn't want you to get wet and go to growing mold or spores,whatever that stuff is yall get!


----------



## jim t

bonita dan said:


> This is a serious event Mr.Potato Head that yer better off stayin on the couch fer. Wouldn't want you to get wet and go to growing mold or spores,whatever that stuff is yall get!


Dan can say that... he is a SPORE... that can't catch fish...

Okay that was weak...

Jim


----------



## Fish Happens

I would love to fish it again. Keep us posted.


----------



## jim t

Here's the rules:

Same as always, almost: MOST fish wins. Second goes to most spots on ONE fish, maybe third place based on second most fish.

I'll decide the payout after we check in based on $$$.



1. Please check in with the "...Got Away" or jim t either in person, by phone, or VHF 68. 
Fishing starts at 8:00 am. I'll be near the south cut at Fort McCrae until then. Look for a 21' Ice Blue Flats Boat with a 225 Evinrude and a poling platform.

2. ANY SIZED Redfish qualifies.

3. When you catch a Redfish give the "...Got Away" a call on VHF 68 or phone Jim at 525-1859.

a.) You will be given a 2 word code using the phonetic alphabet For instance, "Delta Alpha" 

b.) Write the corresponding letters D A on a 3 inch by 3 inch piece of paper

c.) Place that piece of paper on or near the fish and take a picture showing at least the 
spots and tail and the letters large enough to read...

d.) Make sure you take the picture the same way for each fish (head left, tail right).

This way no one can take a picture of both sides of the tail.

e.) If you get a double hookup, ask for 2 letter codes and use one for each fish.

f.) in case of ties, the most number of spots on any one fish will decide it... so try to get a picture with as many spots as possible.

4. Phonetic Alphabet

A = Alfa N = November
B = Bravo O= Oscar
C = Charlie P = Papa
D = Delta Q = Quebec
E = Echo R = Romeo
F = Foxtrot S = Sierra
G = Golf T = Tango
H = Hotel U = Uniform
I = India V = Victor
J = Juliet W = Whiskey
K = Kilo X = Xray
L = Lima Y = Yankee
M = Mike Z = Zulu
5. All boats must return to have their pictures of fish verified by 3:30 at Fort McCrae near the south cut.

6. When you call in you are REQUIRED to tell us where you caught your fish, then if I'm close I'll come over and fish there too!
(if you don't tell you will be boo'ed and hissed at the awards ceremony) 

So you need a big magic marker, a pad of paper, and a digital camera, call me around 8:00 am or when you get on the water. You MUST contact me BEFORE you call for a code. And unless it's around 8:00 am you can't call back within 10 minutes for a code. That way you cannot play until you promise to pay.

Jim


----------



## 192

The only reason Jim leaves the bosom of Sherman Cove is to give these guys business. I dropped off some snacks for the tow back in---check ALL your hatches!


----------



## jim t

grouper22 said:


> The only reason Jim leaves the bosom of Sherman Cove is to give these guys business. I dropped off some snacks for the tow back in---check ALL your hatches!


Dan and Mike agree to fish together...






Jim


----------



## 192

Lmao!


----------



## jim t

By the way... I should mention that there is a "Trash Talking" award.... It's worth nothing at all, but Bonita Dan seems to cling to it like Mother's milk.

He HAS to... He has NEVER caught a REDFISH. I have had the distinguished history of winning the Redfish Regatta TWICE, on two different boats. The ONLY multiple winner. 

(Yes my own tournament... screw all you guys) 

THAT is why Dan is so ANGRY all the time...

My answer to ANY of Dan's insults, "from a two time winner"...






Jim


----------



## CCC

Dan, Dan, Dan, the only way you will catch anything is the same way you always have, if you are *NOT* wearing a prophylactic. Jim you might want to bring a charger for your phone since flbeachbum and I will be blowing your phone up all day for codes. 
Mine eyes have seen the glory of the coming of my win !!!!!!!


----------



## bjl3jr8

is the regatta gonna happen or is the weather gonna push it back? if its pushed back 1 week i am definetly in.


----------



## 192

A preview of your demise....


----------



## 192

And a suggestion for some post-defeat comfort food!


----------



## CCC

Grouper since it is common knowlege that Dan is the previous owner of the Red Garter I would be VERY careful on that old steamer with Dan, his motto is @ss, gas or grass, so unless you have some non ethanol or some weed you better bring some lube, just sayin...............


----------



## 192

Appreciate the heads up! I thwarted his "rainbow" efforts by way of a box of oysters. That may back fire when we get on the water, but I will stay vigilant!


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

I'm out! Mudfest is this weekend and i wont miss it.


----------



## reel_crazy

Jim.. you goin with woodley again?... this little wee hoo had the boy cryin like a baby... hate to see what a big bull red does to him..


----------



## Flguy32514

Hey Jim, Can we go ahead and start a poll as to what day we wanna do this on? I gotta know something tomorrow afternoon at the latest if we move it to Sunday, which so far looks like the better day.


----------



## CCC

Sat is showing temps falling to 68 and 80% chance of rain.


----------



## 192

Ya, Sunday is looking like the better day....


----------



## Flguy32514

I agree completely, I'm just paranoid knowing Fl weather to change the day off with my work and then the weather change, I'm hoping Jim will chime in soon and go ahead and change the date for sure.


----------



## Fish Happens

I know this has already been stated, but can someone clarify the date of this for me? I have to make sure I will still be in town. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Flguy32514

This weekend, either the 23rd or the 24th, looking like the 24th


----------



## H2OMARK

grouper22 said:


> And a suggestion for some post-defeat comfort food!


Good gosh Mike, I think I busted a gut on that one.


----------



## 192

:thumbup:


----------



## jim t

Okay, 90% chance of rain on Saturday. THe Reffish Regatta is now SUNDAY, SUNDAY, SUNDAY!!!

Jim


----------



## fsu alex

So all I need to do is call you (Jim) at 8 a.m or meet you at ft. Mcree and I'm ready to go? And pay...


----------



## jim t

$20.00 per BOAT! Whether a kayak or a battle wagon. 

Jim


----------



## Fish Happens

Flguy32514 said:


> This weekend, either the 23rd or the 24th, looking like the 24th


Thank you for the clarification. I will need to do some rearranging to make this.


----------



## Fish Happens

jim t said:


> $20.00 per BOAT! Whether a kayak or a battle wagon.
> 
> Jim


Any calcutta's and how much are the shirts.


----------



## jim t

No shirts this year... no calcuttas.

Just a reason to fish and brag, then share a beer and some good food afterward.

Jim


----------



## Fish Happens

jim t said:


> Here's the rules:
> 
> Same as always, almost: MOST fish wins. Second goes to most spots on ONE fish, maybe third place based on second most fish.
> 
> I'll decide the payout after we check in based on $$$.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Please check in with the "...Got Away" or jim t either in person, by phone, or VHF 68.
> Fishing starts at 8:00 am. I'll be near the south cut at Fort McCrae until then. Look for a 21' Ice Blue Flats Boat with a 225 Evinrude and a poling platform.
> 
> 2. ANY SIZED Redfish qualifies.
> 
> 3. When you catch a Redfish give the "...Got Away" a call on VHF 68 or phone Jim at 525-1859.
> 
> a.) You will be given a 2 word code using the phonetic alphabet For instance, "Delta Alpha"
> 
> b.) Write the corresponding letters D A on a 3 inch by 3 inch piece of paper
> 
> c.) Place that piece of paper on or near the fish and take a picture showing at least the
> spots and tail and the letters large enough to read...
> 
> d.) Make sure you take the picture the same way for each fish (head left, tail right).
> 
> This way no one can take a picture of both sides of the tail.
> 
> e.) If you get a double hookup, ask for 2 letter codes and use one for each fish.
> 
> f.) in case of ties, the most number of spots on any one fish will decide it... so try to get a picture with as many spots as possible.
> 
> 4. Phonetic Alphabet
> 
> A = Alfa N = November
> B = Bravo O= Oscar
> C = Charlie P = Papa
> D = Delta Q = Quebec
> E = Echo R = Romeo
> F = Foxtrot S = Sierra
> G = Golf T = Tango
> H = Hotel U = Uniform
> I = India V = Victor
> J = Juliet W = Whiskey
> K = Kilo X = Xray
> L = Lima Y = Yankee
> M = Mike Z = Zulu
> 5. All boats must return to have their pictures of fish verified by 3:30 at Fort McCrae near the south cut.
> 
> 6. When you call in you are REQUIRED to tell us where you caught your fish, then if I'm close I'll come over and fish there too!
> (if you don't tell you will be boo'ed and hissed at the awards ceremony)
> 
> So you need a big magic marker, a pad of paper, and a digital camera, call me around 8:00 am or when you get on the water. You MUST contact me BEFORE you call for a code. And unless it's around 8:00 am you can't call back within 10 minutes for a code. That way you cannot play until you promise to pay.
> 
> Jim


Is there a limit to how many people I have on board? I am taking my father-in-law and his buddy from out of town.


----------



## Fish Happens

jim t said:


> No shirts this year... no calcuttas.
> 
> Just a reason to fish and brag, then share a beer and some good food afterward.
> 
> Jim


Totally ok with no Calcuttas but no shirts....dang...I still have mine from 2010 and wear it all the time.


----------



## jim t

Fish Happens said:


> Totally ok with no Calcuttas but no shirts....dang...I still have mine from 2010 and wear it all the time.


Maybe next year... I tend to lose money on shirts, though I have a closet full of old ones. One day I'll donate them to the waterfront mission.

Jim


----------



## Fish Happens

jim t said:


> Maybe next year... I tend to lose money on shirts, though I have a closet full of old ones. One day I'll donate them to the waterfront mission.
> 
> Jim


Understandable. Well, next time do some pre orders and I will be happy to purchase some in advance. See you sunday.


----------



## reel_crazy

jim .. love the shirts .. if ya got any mediums left i take a couple.. 

rich


----------



## Flguy32514

Can someone point me to exactly where the south cut is at Ft McRee? I am not familiar with the place at all.


----------



## jim t

Where the yellow pin is located. (Click the picture to expand).

Jim


----------



## Flguy32514

Appreciate it jim


----------



## CCC

You wont be able to see it from all the smoke coming out of Banana Dans boat !


----------



## Flguy32514

Been practicing this move just in case after all I've heard about Dans Boat



http://youtu.be/esxpEoDENsk


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks

Flguy32514 said:


> Been practicing this move just in case after all I've heard about Dans Boat
> 
> http://youtu.be/esxpEoDENsk



LMAO! Brutal... lol :thumbsup:


----------



## CCC

FOOD ?????? I usually bring a grill and something to cook, will be glad to bring something but not going to have a grill this year, will someone have a grill I can thro something on ?????????/


----------



## MrFish

Flguy32514 said:


> Been practicing this move just in case after all I've heard about Dans Boat
> 
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/esxpEoDENsk


That's awesome! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Ocean Man

CCC said:


> FOOD ?????? I usually bring a grill and something to cook, will be glad to bring something but not going to have a grill this year, will someone have a grill I can thro something on ?????????/


I will be grilling some food at the Battery Worth picnic area on Ft Pickens around 2 pm so I can have it done and transported to Mcrea in time for the weigh in. If you want me to add something to the grill just get up with me on Jim T's boat before 2 pm or meet me up there (red roof building about a mile East of the pickens pier).


----------



## CCC

10-4 Matt I will get you some Sausage.


----------



## CCC

I got a pack of sausage, bread and mustard Matt, I will hook up with you guys tomorrow. Wont feed the multitudes but will give us all a bite.


----------



## jim t

Ocean Man said:


> I will be grilling some food at the Battery Worth picnic area on Ft Pickens around 2 pm so I can have it done and transported to Mcrea in time for the weigh in. If you want me to add something to the grill just get up with me on Jim T's boat before 2 pm or meet me up there (red roof building about a mile East of the pickens pier).


I think there are a couple charcoal grills at Sherman Cove. That might be easier.

Also if a storm pops up EVERYBODY is allowed to take shelter at Sherman Cove.

Jim


----------



## CCC

Ok losers, the boat is loaded and you can plan on seeing my wake come by you at about 50mph around 8am, just have my money at the end of the day ! I brought extra rope in case you needed a tow back Dan.


----------



## jim t

*T-shirts....*

If the weather cooperates I'll stop by Sherman Cove around 3 and pick up all my old (new) t-shirts from previous years. 

EVERY shirt is $5.00 

I have a handful of small

A dozen or so Mediums (Rich get's first cull through the bag.)

40 or so Large

Nearly 100 XL

About 10 XXL

4 XXXL

1 XXXXL

Except for Rich, no preorders. You'll have to meet me afterwards and look.

If nobody takes the really big ones I'll mail them to somebody who could use them, the rest go to charity.

Various colors and designs, a few long sleeve.

Jim


----------



## jim t

....

Jim


----------



## CCC

GREAT. I will take some Jim !


----------



## jim t

CCC said:


> Ok losers, the boat is loaded and you can plan on seeing my wake come by you at about 50mph around 8am, just have my money at the end of the day ! I brought extra rope in case you needed a tow back Dan.



Reminder for EVERYBODY!!! Bring a Magic Marker, some paper, and a digital camera.

MY PHONE number: 850-525-1859. That will work best, I only have a hand held VHF... Channel 68.

Starts at 8:00 am (or for the Bonita Dan crew, whenever they wake up from their all night annual (Oysters and Motown prep party).

Mike... "Why did I wake up naked in Dan's bathtub with the dog licking my face? Why is Rich still curled up around the toilet crying? Why does Dan have that big smile on his face in the doorway, cigarette hanging from the corner of his mouth, wearing nothing but an old tattered Redfish Regatta t-shirt (X-Small), saying, "Time to go fishin', "ladies"? And DAMN my head hurts... "

Jim

PS... I carry a couple extra markers and some extra paper if you forget.


----------



## Flguy32514

Cellphone camera fine? I just tried to power up my digital camera, and, apparently I need a new one, lol


----------



## jim t

Cell phone is fine.

Reminder Tail LEFT, head RIGHT in all pictures. So somebody doesn't use the same fish for two pictures.

It's IS okay to take a picture of the other side IF it has more spots on that side. just use the same code and let me know you think it has a lot of spots.

Jim


----------



## jim t

Fishing a just past low to an incoming high tide, moderate, maybe a little smaller thanks to all the recent rain.

Expect stained water.

Click the picture to expand.

Jim


----------



## jim t

Fishing a just past low to an incoming high tide, moderate, maybe a little smaller thanks to all the recent rain.

Expect stained cloudy tea colored water on top in the sound and bay water as all the runoff flushes out to the gulf. The incoming water should be a little better at the surface.

I dunno at depth.

Jim


----------



## BananaTom

*Best wishes to the anglers attempting to win this Red Fish Regatta. Hoping there are allot of boated candidates making it a very active tourney. *


----------



## Fish Happens

Thanks for putting the event together Jim. We had a blast. Hopefully we can do it again next year.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks

Who won? 

Somebody tell us that Dan, his salty crew and smoke boat took the trophy!!

:thumbup:


----------



## jim t

*Results are in!!!*

6 boats played, Dan caught nada...

Winner was Flguy32514 and his crew with a FAT just legal Red and another about 24"

They also won the most spots for second place. (they owned the only spots)

Day started cool and breezy, calmed down, bright blue sky and warm around noon, then cool, cloudy and breezy again.

Thanks for the help Matt, and the great food... Imagine a jalapeno slice and some cream cheese rolled in a thin pork tenderloin, then wrapped in bacon, then grilled.... AWESOME!!!

Sausage was perfect too.

Dan grilled some great boogers...

We caught one small shark, 2 keeper Sheepshead, two short sheepshead, a blowfish and one of Dan's old zebco's...

Thanks to all...

Jim


----------



## Flguy32514

Wirelessly posted

I had a blast out there today, it was great meeting you all, can't believe I won the first tournament I ever entered lol. thanks for the food and a great time yall


----------



## Flguy32514

Wirelessly posted

I had a blast out there today, it was great meeting you all, can't believe I won the first tournament I ever entered lol. thanks for the food and a great time yall


----------



## Snagged Line

Flguy32514 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> I had a blast out there today, it was great meeting you all, can't believe I won the first tournament I ever entered lol. thanks for the food and a great time yall


 

There are Winners and then there are the "Others".................. Nice meeting you guys today.... Dennis & Donna


----------



## Snagged Line

We took a ride over to Witness Dan crying today..........


----------



## CCC

Yea, it was a good time seeing everyone. Jim thanks for organizing it all, and Matt thanks for cooking !


----------



## CCC

And also a thank you to Dan and his new bride for the oysters, marriage suits you my friend. :thumbup:


----------



## Fish Happens

All we caught were red snapper all day. But still had a blast.


----------



## reel_crazy

tks jim and matt.. had a good time ..

rich


----------



## bonita dan

Another Regatta and another good time,thanks Jim for hosting. Congrats to the winning team and biggest cheaters I ever met,Flguy90210! How much was that redfish per pound again at Joe Pattis? Went to Pattis for more shrimp my azz! We did our best this year to not only win but actually catch one of the damn things but circumstances beyond my control prevented that,basically we suck at inshore fishing! Theres a lot of blame here as to why we didn't win yesterday and heres my list.

1. Crewmember Grouper22 for the bailout at 7pm Saturday night(could a called sooner azzhole!) Causing me great grief on Sunday morning. Your screen name is now Grouper11 you halfazzed good fer nothin!

2. Jame Fink for selling us defective bull minnows(musta been union minnows,damn lazy sob's) and sabotaging the bait tank compressor which meant no shrimp. You sir would be a street corner hobo if under my employment.

3. Brad King for stealing redfish from right under my vessel. Can you say restrangment order sir?

4. Jim T for existing!

5. Rich(Reel Crazy) for his lack of effort and bringin milk on my vessel,yea you gotta be crazy for insulting the deck of the mighty Elbow Room with that crap!

6. Ocean Man Matt for giving me a case of mud butt with those jalapeno ball thingys you made. I hate you! Will be in contact for the recipe soon.:thumbup:

7. CCC for fishing so close to me I could smell cheap booze on his breathe.

8. CCC's cousin for blowing the smoke from that medical marijuana in our direction givin me a headache. I didn't know they gave that crap out for athletes foot? Never ate a whole bag of chips before,go figure.

9. Snagged Line for those washed out pinfish I pilfered from your trap,thanks for nothin buddy!

I'm sure there are more to blame for my loss but I don't want to seem bitter. Karen had fun fishing her first tourney and regatta. We look forward to next years regatta and fishing season kick off.


----------



## jim t

bonita dan said:


> Another Regatta and another good time,thanks Jim for hosting, YOU ARE THE BEST. Congrats to the winning team... We did our best this year to not only win but actually catch one of the damn things but circumstances beyond my control prevented that,basically we suck at fishing!


I fixed it for you Dan... and I have a quarrel with the participants about the trash talking CHAMP. I filed a protest with the Tournament Committee...(me). Guess what, I won AGAIN this year!!!:clap::clap::tt2::tt2:

OFFICIALLY, you came in second... officially.

Jim


----------



## bonita dan

I will file an appeal! This outrage will not go uncontested my Sworn Enemy!


----------



## 192

In honesty Dan, Jim paid me $25 to bow out. Kids are feeling better btw. I formally contest the trash talking winner....how can you not win after posting a monkey with those skills?

Glad everyone had a good time, hate to have missed it.

Mike

PS. Milk? Wtf?


----------



## Ocean Man

Thanks for the invite Jim, had a great time. The Regatta is one of my favorite events of the year (even if I never catch a Red).

And Dan, sorry but I was at the committee meeting and it was a unanimous decison, Jim is the Trash Talking Champ.:notworthy:


----------



## bonita dan

Ocean Man said:


> Thanks for the invite Jim, had a great time. The Regatta is one of my favorite events of the year (even if I never catch a Red).
> 
> And Dan, sorry but I was at the committee meeting and it was a unanimous decison, Jim is the Trash Talking Champ.:notworthy:


I don't know what kind of kool-aid Rev.Jim gave ya to drink Matt but it's apparent you are not in your right friggin mind! And this Obama Rigged closet committee BS is just another way for Jim to keep the man down!


----------



## bonita dan

grouper22 said:


> In honesty Dan, Jim paid me $25 to bow out. Kids are feeling better btw. I formally contest the trash talking winner....how can you not win after posting a monkey with those skills?
> 
> Glad everyone had a good time, hate to have missed it.
> 
> Mike
> 
> PS. Milk? Wtf?


I never trusted your two-timing azz anyways!


----------

